# Virtu MVP error



## cavalryguard (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi,

I bought a new computer a couple of months ago.
My config is - i5 2500k, radeon 7870, AsRock Z77 Extreme 4. Virtu MVP was working fine until recently. I started getting this error when Virtu starts - 

could not find the key lucid active in usersettings.xml
Exiting Virtu Universal control panel
Please reinstall virtu

Stack Trace - 
at common.ConfigData.getMainAttrib(String attrib)

Re-installing is not working....tried different versions as well.


----------



## sunga (Aug 10, 2012)

cavalryguard said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought a new computer a couple of months ago.
> My config is - i5 2500k, radeon 7870, AsRock Z77 Extreme 4. Virtu MVP was working fine until recently. I started getting this error when Virtu starts -
> ...



I have a similar build to you and I had the same problem when updating my Virtu MVP software.  Instead of installing the update and letting that uninstall your previous version, uninstall Virtu MVP first manually and delete the Program Files folder for LucidLogix.  Then install the updated version.  That worked for me.  You could try removing any trace of the program using RevoUninstaller or something similar, but using the uninstaller exe in the LucidLogix folder worked for me.


----------

